# Big Pineapple Music Festival



## mrTbeer (21/4/13)

If one ever needs an example of how not to run a bar this is it. 10000 tickets all pre sold and they still ran out of beer. They only had mid strength mega swills anyway.
People q'd for hours to buy tokens and bar q was measured in 1/2 increments.
No eftpos.
No ale, no full strength beer.
No wines.
No spirits without sugar. Coke or fruit?
No whiskey, no soda, no water.

Drink ticket system a failure with people throwing tickets on ground as no refunds.
Plenty of RSA violations. What a crap idea of RSA telling adults they cant handle a 5% alc/vol drink. 
What a crap idea charging people $8 for a mid strength can and expecting each person to wait 2hrs per drink.

Nice sunny day and they barely sold a drink before sunset.


----------



## mrTbeer (21/4/13)

Negativity aside, great bands and good fun with friends. Looked great on paper but sadly I can't see it becoming an annual event if the same idiots run the same bar. As a local I'm beyond disappointed i'm embarrassed.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (21/4/13)

Did they sell more drink tickets than they had drinks to provide?
That cant be right.


----------



## jlm (21/4/13)

That selection of booze has been pretty standard at the few festivals or gigs at the river stage that I've been to over the last few years.


----------



## Yob (21/4/13)

Sounds like accounting to me.. Pre sell tickets, don't provide the goods.. Not very sustainable as a model but a hell of a spin.

Hopefully someone will start up a craft beer event to compete with it and be run by someone who gives a toss.


----------



## mrTbeer (21/4/13)

Yes they sold more tickets than booze. Still can't work out how if they knew the number of people attending.
My wife is diabetic (type1), which means sugary drinks are not an option. No soda, no tonic, no beer, no wine meant water only.
Fortunately food stalls had water, I heard bar did not but im unsure.

I've been to a few events at River Stage with similar options but could still get beer.

I don't mind a Jack Daniels but when mixed 1:11 ratio with cola, it's 345ml of syrup.


----------



## mrTbeer (21/4/13)

Organisers posted a full apology on Facebook just now, I've tried to upload it here but can't copy text from Facebook.
They've owned up to the errors and sorted a system for refunds which is good.
Time for a home brew.


----------



## Yob (21/4/13)

Doesn't help the people who threw their tickets away in disgust I suspect, post the facebook link?


----------



## sillyboybrybry (21/4/13)

After trawling through hundreds of comments found this buried with in comments on a status update from yesterday.




Big Pineapple Music Festival First of all- we are incredibly sorry about the ridiculously long drink ticket lines and then drink lines. 

There was a serious underestimation of how many drink
ticket booths were needed to cope with the numbers that were at the festival which resulted in ridiculously long queue's.
Once people finally got their tickets after a completly 
unacceptable wait they were then faced with another
wait to actually buy a drink 
There is no doubt it was a serious miscalculation.
I have seen this happen at larger more well known festivals 
before that have either done this or completely run out of alcohol - and at the time i thought there is no excuse.. same with this.

Anybody that left the festival with UNUSED DRINK TICKETS
we will refund the money for the DRINK tickets you were unable to use.
We whole heartily apologise for the waiting times for both tickets and drinks.

I am the person that put the lineup together and i've been communicating with you guys for the last four months
both here and in the back room and i am incredibly
disappointed.

I did see some positives there though and they were
reflected by what the bands were saying and a lot of 
people who i was speaking to around 7pm and beyond after the massive queues had died down.

The bands loved the festival and thought it was an amazing set up for a festival - they also thought the vibe of the audience was awesome (obviously they were not standing in one of the ticket lines).
The many other people i spoke to over the course of the day had negative things to say about the alcohol set up but had very positive things to say about the music and the massive potential for the festival to grow if it was done right. 
I personally walked around the festival many times throughout the day and night and saw a lot of people enjoying themselves .

This is a first up festival and we acknowledge we stuffed
up in relation to the above and we wish we could take our time back again and make those things right.

The Sunshine Coast needs this festival on the coast and
this was reflected by what many other people were saying
last night but it obviously needs to be done right.
We made the festival price $65.00 at the start so everybody could afford to come and enjoy themselves and we only had the best intentions in that respect.

We have definitely taken your criticism and advice onboard
and we welcome you're constructive criticism .

Once again we apologise to those who had a bad time
and we hope you give us another chance to get it right
because we are intent on resolving all the issues
you have made clear to us.

Finally we would like to thank all the amazing staff and volunteers who did an amazing job under pressure yesterday and all the bands who played amazing sets
and most of all all the people who came along to support the festival.


----------



## mrTbeer (21/4/13)

Thanks to Liam_snorkel for suggesting picup in another post.
http://i.imgur.com/Ch2WrIW.jpg


----------

